# Craftsman 5.5 hp snow thrower self propel issue



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

Hi,
A few years back during some deep heavy snow I over worked my snow thrower and it hasn't been the same since.
It has slowly been getting worse.
It is as if the snow throwers self propel power is getting weaker,does not want to move though the snow like it should.Seems as if the transmission is slipping.Sometimes it even stops.

It is a Craftsman 5.5 model #247.88355

Been looking at the parts list from the owners manual and see there is a belt and friction wheel. Wonder if I smoked my belt or wore the friction wheel rubber? Are these the parts that would wear and cause the symptoms I speak off?

The friction wheel can be bought as an assembly or just the rubber. Am I correct in assuming I can replace just the rubber and reuse my original assembly?

Does the friction wheel disc ever wear out?

Thank you in advance,figured I would ask here before I start throwing $$$ at this machine.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

triple20 said:


> Hi,
> A few years back during some deep heavy snow I over worked my snow thrower and it hasn't been the same since.
> It has slowly been getting worse.
> It is as if the snow throwers self propel power is getting weaker,does not want to move though the snow like it should.Seems as if the transmission is slipping.Sometimes it even stops.
> ...


There's advantages and disadvantages in a direct drive equipment. If you did what you did in one of those you either damage the motor or the drive...major repairs. The disadvantage in a belt and/or disk drive is that they will stretch, wear or break but it's cheaper to replace. After you assure yourself that the motor has not been injured, you'd have to go through the process of elimination on the friction wheel and belts (2). See this for parts.
I see replacement rubber on ebay here but you'd have to check with the seller if it will fit your machine.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello triple20. It is quite possible the belt is worn and needs to be replaced, OR, the tension on the on the belt needs adjusting. I would check the belt condition and tension first and then remove the belly pan to inspect the friction disc. It is possible for the rubber on the disc to wear, but it more than likely just needs a cleaning. Use brake cleaner to wipe the rubber and the metal drive disc that it turns against to remove any oil or grease on them.
Here is a link to the owners manual that shows the location of the parts and adjustment procedures. I hope this helps.

http://www.hammerwall.com/Download_Manual/44386/


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

Sir Thomas said:


> There's advantages and disadvantages in a direct drive equipment. If you did what you did in one of those you either damage the motor or the drive...major repairs. The disadvantage in a belt and/or disk drive is that they will stretch, wear or break but it's cheaper to replace. After you assure yourself that the motor has not been injured, you'd have to go through the process of elimination on the friction wheel and belts (2). See this for parts.
> I see replacement rubber on ebay here but you'd have to check with the seller if it will fit your machine.



Sir Thomas,
thank you for the info and the links for the parts(I like that website). I don't think the motor is hurt,it starts easy and seems to be running good.
Thank You


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

usmcgrunt said:


> Hello triple20. It is quite possible the belt is worn and needs to be replaced, OR, the tension on the on the belt needs adjusting. I would check the belt condition and tension first and then remove the belly pan to inspect the friction disc. It is possible for the rubber on the disc to wear, but it more than likely just needs a cleaning. Use brake cleaner to wipe the rubber and the metal drive disc that it turns against to remove any oil or grease on them.
> Here is a link to the owners manual that shows the location of the parts and adjustment procedures. I hope this helps.
> 
> http://www.hammerwall.com/Download_Manual/44386/


USMCgrunt,
thank you for the info and the manual download.I'm going to check the belt tension and clean things up and go from there.
Thank you for your service!


----------

